# Now what?



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I am experiencing some deficiency problems in my 50 gallon. In the two photos I show Pogostemon helferi in which the new growth is completely white. The second photo shows leaf curling (older growth but I believe it was curled when new and has stayed that way) on Ludwigia Cuba. Not shown, and the most annoying, sever stunting of the new growth of Rotala sp Vietnam.

CO2 should be fine, although it has bitten me before so I am leary. I use the mist method, controller with new probe and freshly calibrated, no electrical interference, off at pH 6.1 CO2 runs for about 1/2 the light cycle at ~3 bubbles per second. Lots of pearling, no algae but green dust and a tiny bit of green spot every few weeks.

N/P-10/1 4x a week, trace, 15ml Flourish and 5-10ml Flourish Fe 3x week.

GH, not to sure but atleast 6, Ca 28.8ppm(elemental), Mg no higher than 8.5 although it could be lower if my GH is higher than 6.

I will check the kH tomorrow when I have good, natural lighting.

Any ideas? I want to assume it is CO2 but this always starts to happen a few weeks after a major wc and does not seem to go away until another major wc. Its the pure white growth from the P helferi that bothers me, almost seems like a trace problem rather than CO2.

P helferi, the growth really is that white. what you see is not lighting or camera related.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Dennis,
C02 and P, if you can cut the white off the downoi you should do it asap, it will kill that plant if you don't.

Running lots of light, which I assume you are, a 1 on P is cutting it very close, the G/spot and G/dust are signs C02 & P run low with the long duration of intense light, With a heavy plant load and intense lighting, the C02 and P are getting used up, reduce the intensity a bit. (With reduced lighting, you can reduce some of the nutrient's you add in excess)
Think like Amano, ok see the lights he uses? MH w/PC, he does not run the MH all day, only for a small duration, the PC are less intense for longer duration, the MH are for the thrust during the day.

Conclusion: To much light for to long a period, nutrient's run low, problems ensue.

That is why I have never liked just sitting a light fixture on top of a hightech tank, same amount of light all day, problems arise.

Hope this help's!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Probably should have mentioned my lighting I guess. I run 2x39watt(1.56wpg) for 11 hours with a 5 hour burst of an additional 2x55wattPC(3.76wpg) in the middle. None of my lights have reflectors so the actual intensity of the lights is greatly diminished.

I will keep messing with the CO2 and I may try adding a little P seperately. Thanks for the insight.

Dennis


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dennis, I had the same thing happen to my Downoi, sloved by adding more trace and iron. It was the only thing in the tank that was showing it and someone suggested uping doseage of Flourish and Iron. Also I didnt have to cut the white out and it colored up and grew just fine


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here is the answer that I received when I asked the same question on another board and it solved my problem

Two things it hates: low Ca/Mg and low micronutrients. Luckily, the symptoms are easy to recognize.
Low Ca/Mg: the new leaves will come out corkscrewed and small.
Low Micronutrients: the leaves will first appear white. Then it will turn brown and die. It will look as though someone burned it with fire.
Otherwise, it is one tough plant. Try not to move new stems around too much until they have formed roots and establish themselves.
This plant is a slow grower so be patient.
For some people, this plant grows tall. For others, it grows
horizontally and bushy.


----------

